
Hactar: The solution to JavaScript Fatigue - Lazare
https://github.com/Hactar-js/hactar
======
mchahn
I know it may seem silly, but I've been putting off Babel because of the the
initial learning involved. This might be useful. Unless it takes as much
learning as Babel.

~~~
gonvaled
It seems it does not take any learning:

> Because Hactar simply writes code, your code is not dependent on it. Nothing
> Hactar does is dependent on Hactar to work. No one contributing to your code
> even need know Hactar exists. Hactar is transparent and designed to fade
> into the background. It is just another coder on your team -- one you pay
> with CPU. If Hactar stops being useful you can simply fire it.

